# Gallow



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I was bored today so I decieded to make the gallow for my hangman I am working on


----------



## EMU (Dec 4, 2007)

Looks Amazing!!!


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

I like it. Are you going to put a finish on it? Or just let it age.


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

hey wait a minute. I just noticed you used 2x4. How did ya join the top cross piece to the main post? I cant see any fasteners.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Really long screws at angles


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Lotus said:


> Really long screws at angles


Cool Thanks.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

nice-swing away


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey i could totally do that with my left over scrap wood. KEWL. Looks great BTW


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Going to add the hangman this week



turtle2778 said:


> Hey i could totally do that with my left over scrap wood. KEWL. Looks great BTW


I got the measurements for the cuts if you need them.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

I like.


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Very nice! Is this hangman going to have a twitch to it?


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

just like this in the movie might also add a rotation cylinder to move his head side to side


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

That should turn out nice. I made my hangman a little differnt, by hanging him from his feet, and having him pivot at the waste area. It was a violent motion and it was a huge hit.

I like your idea o nthe headmovement also. I might have to incorparte that into my 08 hangman, or I guess you can say hang-bucky!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

DarkShadows said:


> That should turn out nice. I made my hangman a little differnt, by hanging him from his feet, and having him pivot at the waste area. It was a violent motion and it was a huge hit.
> 
> I like your idea o nthe headmovement also. I might have to incorparte that into my 08 hangman, or I guess you can say hang-bucky!


I was thinking about making another Gallow and stick a thrashing bucky in a cage on it


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Looks good!


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

just finished rigging the airhose and electric wires to fit through with out being seen


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

looks good ..I need tomake one of these for our medievil halloween that my hubby wants to do some day.


----------



## Mobile Mayhem (Jul 4, 2007)

Nice! It is on my list of things to make for 2008! I have a ton of scap wood a friend of mine dropped off after he flipped a house.


----------



## HouseBloodthorn (Aug 16, 2007)

You can almost hear the creaking as the body sways in the breeze. Good job.


----------



## Diabolos (Jun 23, 2008)

I helped you build that


----------

